# Found a good engine Detailing Shop in S.D.



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

this is for anyone who lives near/around/in National City San Diego::

just today on the mile of cars i found a Detailing shop that also does engines. It is located next to enginuity which is also by the Mitsubishi dealership.
They do complete detailing for any automobile for $65 (wash wax, interior) and they do engine steam cleaning for $25.......I brought down my gf's integra there because her engine has been neglected for about 9 years! .

Sorry i dont have pics of the before engine(i forgot) but i found one that was almost as dirty::








here is the finished product which only took 30 mins from drop off to pick up::








before in the integra all you see above that is black used to be brown, and the lower half used to be covered in oil..........now its all like brand new for just $25!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

good find !!!

when i go visit ya im gonna get a cleaning as well !! lol


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *good find !!!
> 
> when i go visit ya im gonna get a cleaning as well !! lol *


Yeah, your car needs it


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yours does to sam !


----------



## ThurzNite (May 1, 2002)

Awesome! thanx for the hookup.

Anybody know a cheap detail place in LA/OC?

Jae


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

so you drop off a Nissan engine and they clean it until its a Honda??....lol....sorry couldn't resist:banana:


----------

